# Really 3 years Guaranteed on £1995 coating



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Was looking at the Pistonheads website and saw this link

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/general/never-wash-your-car-again/33027

really only £1995 and guaranteed for 3 years !!! :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

*Never wash your car again!* 
is the Headline, swiftly followed by :

_" you get a guaranteed three-year shine ………
_
_………..on the basis you clean the car according to the prescribed technique and with the right products…. 
_
_…….. regular hand washing with ph-neutral shampoo is enough........ _
_
…….Two-bucket fastidiousness is recommended …… 
_
_..........Depending on use and exposure to contaminants you might need a top-up at the hands of an approved professional now and then "_

So, what they are saying is " _Our miraculous self-cleaning product will self-clean for 3 years .... provided you clean your car every two weeks... carefully ... and it might wear out before 3 years and need re-treating_ "

Sounds Great !! ... Where do I sign ? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Siramik is a good product imo easy to use and leaves a lovely finish, will it last 3 years ? why not, its not as if they are claiming zero maintenance, i'll be using more of it i know that much.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Im gonna make the assumption that its misleading, and that it was 2k for THE JOB and that the product doesn't cost 2k alone?

For 2k i can correct a car and spray a latex gloss coat over the entire vehicle protecting it from anything from normal fall out to stone chips. If we put 3 coats on i can even sand it back and polish it to reduce peel. There is so much out there that doesn't get discussed lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

So who makes "a new formula developed by Siramik" ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

There's manufacturers out there with 5-10 year and even life time warranties, why are you so sceptical about 3 years? 

A 6 month coating lasted well over 2 years on my car lol! Look after them and they last.......


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The scepticism, from me at least, is not with claims of a coating lasting 3 years, but from bold headlines that claim 3 years and self-cleaning.

Followed by " _you need to wash it regularly and carefully ...and top up the coating during the 3 years_ "

But, there is nothing at all with long-life coatings, provided the advertising is honest and accurate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> There's manufacturers out there with 5-10 year and even life time warranties, why are you so sceptical about 3 years?
> 
> A 6 month coating lasted well over 2 years on my car lol! Look after them and they last.......


You must know that _lifetime_ claims mean nothing at all, surely?
It's all about the numbers game.
These manufacturers know full well that a certain percentage of car owners sell the car on, others will total their cars, yet others will forget about the coating they paid for 5 years back..and so on and so on, until you're left with a very small percentage who may keep the car for a _lifetime_ and even then may not bother complaining. That leaves so very few customers that want their money back because the sealant didn't last forever. Manufacturer pays up without a quibble well knowing how much money they have made for so little payout. 
The numbers game!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Wonder if its the same as this guff (sorry product :lol
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367868


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm just gonna say crystal process


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> Wonder if its the same as this guff (sorry product :lol
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367868


You can always ask dooka or reflectology if it's the same guff, after all they do sell it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CleanMe said:


> You must know that _lifetime_ claims mean nothing at all, surely?
> It's all about the numbers game.
> These manufacturers know full well that a certain percentage of car owners sell the car on, others will total their cars, yet others will forget about the coating they paid for 5 years back..and so on and so on, until you're left with a very small percentage who may keep the car for a _lifetime_ and even then may not bother complaining. That leaves so very few customers that want their money back because the sealant didn't last forever. Manufacturer pays up without a quibble well knowing how much money they have made for so little payout.
> The numbers game!


Oh I agree with you, I just find it funny that people are laughing at 3 years.......


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> Oh I agree with you, I just find it funny that people are laughing at 3 years.......


I was laughing at the way it was described that it self cleaned but after reading it became pretty obvious that you did have to look after it and use Ph shampoos etc.. Just was really Mis leading !!:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

At least its not claiming to be the thickest coating on the market with no proof


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Had my car in for service yesterday and said "no wash" etc and they said more and more customers say this because of coatings / waxs / detailing and I wondered if we will see manufacturers cash in by offering thicker clear coat on new orders for a price premium? Is that technically possible?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

asspur96 said:


> I was laughing at the way it was described that it self cleaned but after reading it became pretty obvious that you did have to look after it and use Ph shampoos etc.. Just was really Mis leading !!:thumb:


misleading because you're expected to wash your car?


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> misleading because you're expected to wash your car?


No Not at all the way it is described / headline is mis leading of course I expected to clean the car but as my nephew found out when he was "sold" the coating protection on his new Jaguar XF which meant you didnt have to wax/protect the car for up to 3 years just clean it and would resist even scratches inflicted at car washes etc and once washed would look as good as a freshly waxed car !!!

Point is some people who dont understand but want a clean car maybe tempted I appreciate that a £1995 service is a bit more than a quickly applied coating but for a lot of people they just don't understand also when you read the article through its states

"Don't be too intimidated though - Renovatio says regular hand washing with ph-neutral shampoo is enough thanks to the promised self-cleaning and water repellant properties of the coating. Two-bucket fastidiousness is recommended but SiRamiK's accelerated testing regime of using an old, mud-covered sponge on a test panel would indicate the sheen is plenty tough enough to last the distance. Depending on use and exposure to contaminants you might need a top-up at the hands of an approved professional now and then but Renovatio can advise on a case by case basis.

So never wash your car again it is not !!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I think piston heads (from what I read) used that headline to draw people in but again (from what I have read) that looks like its backfired on them....


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Steve8182 you have hit the nail on the head, bought the same bottle from Reflectology about 18 months ago, then found out where it had come from and the price. All i can say is i wont be buying another from Reflectology when i can get it straight from the supplier for much much less


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Jools said:


> Steve8182 you have hit the nail on the head, bought the same bottle from Reflectology about 18 months ago, then found out where it had come from and the price. All i can say is i wont be buying another from Reflectology when i can get it straight from the supplier for much much less


You mean to say Siramik are not the manufacturers of the products. I am shocked :doublesho

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Bought quite a few bottles straight from the source myself, excellent service, paid by paypal Sunday night and arrived by Thursday. Absolute excellent service as said, really helpful people...


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Jools said:


> Bought quite a few bottles straight from the source myself, excellent service, paid by paypal Sunday night and arrived by Thursday. Absolute excellent service as said, really helpful people...


Have found the product, but where can you buy it from? I am guessing that it is the Crystal Process 800 product?

All I seem to be able to find is the manufacturers website, no distributors


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Have found the product, but where can you buy it from? I am guessing that it is the Crystal Process 800 product?
> 
> All I seem to be able to find is the manufacturers website, no distributors


I think the SiRamik is tweaked a little apparently it has more sio2 in it so not hard to create your own lol.


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

It's the Eco Glass


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

The product is not available to the public yet but has been tested in the trade. 
We are not allowed to divulge nor will be drawn into the chemical make up as it's different to most out there. 
I'm sure the job cost that price not the product as was days of machine polishing. We all know or should know on here it's the prep that makes the biggest difference and any coating/sealant is the icing on the cake. 
The final article has not come out as Renovatio nor SiRamik hoped, based on the draft they did agree to.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Hi guys, yep this article was not the one that i spent 3 hours going through with them. very frustrating and yes misleading. Many points where not made or pieces highlighted back to front and the article lost the point of SiRamiks new coating. I know that most of you guys on here would have realised that. A far far far better write up of the product will be out soon, I'm sure. But as far as my journalistic escapades are concerned, I'm sticking firmly to my day job.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Never wash your car again ... yet use the recommended shampoo.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Gixxer6 said:


> Never wash your car again ... yet use the recommended shampoo.


Just says pH neutral shampoo, no brands 👍


----------

